# Reo - Your Ideal Reomizer Coil/wick Setup



## Silver

Hi all

A quick roll call of what you have found to be your best wick/coil setup on your REO
I assume most of us are using the standard RM2 atty but if not, mention what atty you are on

So far my best is "still" a *normal microil with 1.5mm diameter, 28g Kanthal, wicked with organic cotton.*
All on RM2. My coils range from 0.8 to about 1.3 ohms. Using mainly 50/50 juices. 
I find this coil and wick performs well for me. Good flavour, good throat hit and good reliability.

- Have tried a few twisted coils but found they spit and crackle too much.
- I tried twisted ribbon but found it difficult at the time to work with.
- Have tried the thicker 26g Kanthal but it also spat at me, took a bit longer to warm up and had the afterburner effect which I didnt like.
- Tried one or two paracoils but found they also snapped crackled and popped with some spitting. But only had 28g which means it had too many wraps. ( ala @vaalboy )
- I did try a larger ID but didnt like it as much. Problem was i tried that with 26g so it could have been the wire at fault.

"My to try list"
- I need to try Rayon still and will soon be giving Ekowool a try
- I aso want to try a paracoil with 30g to get a decent resistance with fewer wraps
- I need to try different IDs with the same 28g wire

What have you found to be your best setup so far?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

The last coil I had on was a chimney style. 
You should give it a try. It's really impressive! 

Build your micro coil like normal. One end goes through the hole like normal, the other goes around your screw. For the elevation. 

I found the coil can get more airflow over it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 2


----------



## Rooigevaar

Best coil I ever had was a Twisted 30g (very well twisted) on a 1.4 ID great flavour and smooth vapour. It lasted me about 3 weeks before I got bored and I ran out of 30g to make a new one. 
Must say so far the the standard micro coil with 28g like you use @Silver is what works out the best for me. Tried just about every coil in it so far and this one comes out tops. I wick with cotton and like the vape. Tried the Rayon and meh not a big enough difference to convince me.
Ekowool work well too but presents new problems depending on the thicknes you use.

Standard Micro Coil for the win!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

MurderDoll said:


> The last coil I had on was a chimney style.
> You should give it a try. It's really impressive!
> 
> Build your micro coil like normal. One end goes through the hole like normal, the other goes around your screw. For the elevation.
> 
> I found the coil can get more airflow over it.



Many thanks @MurderDoll 
Lovely photo
Are you saying this is your best setup so far?


----------



## Silver

Rooigevaar said:


> Best coil I ever had was a Twisted 30g (very well twisted) on a 1.4 ID great flavour and smooth vapour. It lasted me about 3 weeks before I got bored and I ran out of 30g to make a new one.
> Must say so far the the standard micro coil with 28g like you use @Silver is what works out the best for me. Tried just about every coil in it so far and this one comes out tops. I wick with cotton and like the vape. Tried the Rayon and meh not a big enough difference to convince me.
> Ekowool work well too but presents new problems depending on the thicknes you use.
> 
> Standard Micro Coil for the win!



Thanks @Rooigevaar - i hear you on the twisted 30g. Another challenge with twisted wire is to twist it properly. Maybe i need to experiment more with that. 

As you say, the standard micro with cotton is holding up well.


----------



## MurderDoll

Silver said:


> Many thanks @MurderDoll
> Lovely photo
> Are you saying this is your best setup so far?


Unfortunately I wasn't able to Vape on it long enough to give a definitive answer. 

When Kazumi returns, I'll build the same coil on both Reomisers. One being standard lay down and the other chimney. Can do a side by side comparison to see how they differ and which I prefer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My happy place on the REO's is around the 1,1Ω to 1,3Ω on a micro coil of 1,5mm. I'm still playing with the differences between the new gold plated sub ohm contacts and the old standard ones... the difference is big and the sub ohm hits way harder. I wasn't crazy about the new sub ohm kit to start with but I have found in recent weeks that I'm starting to prefer them and Avril (LP/SL Grand with the Cyclops AFC Cyclone) is getting the most airtime currently... and maybe Amanda my first LP (Copper Vein) will start to get more airtime now as well.

Air Flow is another new experience for me having been happy with the standard airflow of the RM2 and Cyclone and have been using the AFC on Avril more open for a new experience... I never quite understood why people drilled their holes bigger but I'm starting to get it now.

I haven't really given ekowool or Rayon a fair shot yet and it's on my agenda... I do however love my cotton!

I pretty much only use 28g kanthal at this stage and playing with other gauges is a little way off for me right now.

I did try the flat kanthal with an ugly coil but my OCD makes me change back to a standard and neat micro coil... but I will persevere with that too in time.

One thing I have discovered this week is that keeping your REO's clean isn't enough and that little packet of Nolax is actually sent with for a reason. Erica is as clean as a whistle but wasn't performing... I tried roughing the contacts with an emery board but not until I put a spot of Nolax on the positive and the Spring did she spring back to life. I will make a concerted effort to get contact cleaner today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Rob Fisher 
Your Reo experiences are great to follow and learn from!
About that Noalox, i didnt get any with my subohm kitted REOs but i found it interesting that you put it on the coil! Are you supposed to put it on the coil? Where on the coil?


----------



## Rooigevaar

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rooigevaar - i hear you on the twisted 30g. Another challenge with twisted wire is to twist it properly. Maybe i need to experiment more with that.
> 
> As you say, the standard micro with cotton is holding up well.


 
Use a drill to twist it... like Rip

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> Your Reo experiences are great to follow and learn from!
> About that Noalox, i didnt get any with my subohm kitted REOs but i found it interesting that you put it on the coil! Are you supposed to put it on the coil? Where on the coil?


 
When I say coil I mean the spring...  : OP Edited. 

And as far as I know you don't put Nolax on the sub ohm devices... only the old ones.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Ugly coil, 4 wraps 28G on 2mm hollow Ekowool - haven't touched cotton for a very long time. The best setup for longevity and flavour for my personal taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

johan said:


> Ugly coil, 4 wraps 28G on 2mm hollow Ekowool - haven't touched cotton for a very long time. The best setup for longevity and flavour for my personal taste.


Normal round kanthal or flat ribbon?


----------



## johan

MurderDoll said:


> Normal round kanthal or flat ribbon?


 
Standard round Kanthal, haven't tried ribbon yet.


----------



## MurderDoll

johan said:


> Standard round Kanthal, haven't tried ribbon yet.


4 wraps? 
What sort of resistance does that give?


----------



## johan

MurderDoll said:


> 4 wraps?
> What sort of resistance does that give?


 
±0.67Ω - I fit a 1.5mm mandrel inside the hollow Ekowool before coiling.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MurderDoll

johan said:


> ±0.67Ω - I fit a 1.5mm mandrel inside the hollow Ekowool before coiling.


Thanks. I'll give it a try. 
I'm struggling with this ekowool. 

Can't seem to get it right.


----------



## johan

MurderDoll said:


> Thanks. I'll give it a try.
> I'm struggling with this ekowool.
> 
> Can't seem to get it right.


 
Tip from @RevnLucky7 - torch the Ekowool before hand - I burn it till its red hot on the gas stove, then push the mandrel into the centre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

my happy place is between .9 and 1.2 ohms depending on the juice. I use mostly .5 ribbon 4 wraps either with rayon or ekowool both works like a charm.
This is on a Hornet clone








Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Great photo @Cape vaping supplies 

Looks like the favourite setups so far are quite varied

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

I have only run 2 coils on the RM2 so far. 
First was a 28g 0.95ohm micro coil wicked with cotton - used for 2 days.
Second, and best so far, is 0.64ohm ribbon coil on 2x2mm ekowool - won't change this for a long while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reonat

MurderDoll said:


> Thanks. I'll give it a try.
> I'm struggling with this ekowool.
> 
> Can't seem to get it right.


Am laughing as I too struggle to wrap the Ekowool. It all moves around too much and it's as if you have too many or too few fingers... Wrapping a standard coil directly onto the reel is far easier for me but not so easy with Ekowool. Yesterday I secured the Ekowool to the mandrel with a bulldog clip. Much easier. 

I have to say Ekowool is much much better for me with my sweeter taste in juices. Cotton mutes the flavour too much and silica is tricky for me to wrap. So far 5 close wraps using the 28g works out to around 0.9 to 1 ohm. No idea on the ID of a paperclip or my new found syringe needle attachment. 

Perhaps different ideals depend very much on juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll

johan said:


> Tip from @RevnLucky7 - torch the Ekowool before hand - I burn it till its red hot on the gas stove, then push the mandrel into the centre





thekeeperza said:


> I have only run 2 coils on the RM2 so far.
> First was a 28g 0.95ohm micro coil wicked with cotton - used for 2 days.
> Second, and best so far, is 0.64ohm ribbon coil on 2x2mm ekowool - won't change this for a long while.





Reonat said:


> Am laughing as I too struggle to wrap the Ekowool. It all moves around too much and it's as if you have too many or too few fingers... Wrapping a standard coil directly onto the reel is far easier for me but not so easy with Ekowool. Yesterday I secured the Ekowool to the mandrel with a bulldog clip. Much easier.
> 
> I have to say Ekowool is much much better for me with my sweeter taste in juices. Cotton mutes the flavour too much and silica is tricky for me to wrap. So far 5 close wraps using the 28g works out to around 0.9 to 1 ohm. No idea on the ID of a paperclip or my new found syringe needle attachment.
> 
> Perhaps different ideals depend very much on juice.




When you guys and lady wrap the coil around the ekowool. 

Do you guys wrap it tightly or more of a loose wrap?


----------



## TylerD

Mine for a while now and my winner is 0.9x0.1 Ribbon 3 wrapps on 2x2mm Ekowool. +-0.65 Ω
Like it a lot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reonat

MurderDoll said:


> When you guys and lady wrap the coil around the ekowool.
> 
> Do you guys wrap it tightly or more of a loose wrap?


I would say mine is fairly tight as it is easier to keep it neat and even but not so tight that it cuts into the wick. I want to try a little looser though without increasing resistance.


----------



## thekeeperza

MurderDoll said:


> When you guys and lady wrap the coil around the ekowool.
> 
> Do you guys wrap it tightly or more of a loose wrap?


Wrapped as tight as possible without any mandrel in the ekowool. Ribbon is more "springy" than round kanthal so it tends to loosen a bit once you let it go.


----------



## johan

MurderDoll said:


> When you guys and lady wrap the coil around the ekowool.
> 
> Do you guys wrap it tightly or more of a loose wrap?


 
With mandrel inside the Ekowool, I wrap it tight.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Ugly coil, 4 wraps 28G on 2mm hollow Ekowool - haven't touched cotton for a very long time. The best setup for longevity and flavour for my personal taste.


Do you now do it different from your photo tutorial, other than the size of the Ekowool and mandrel? For the coil in you tutorial is more micro coil (touching wraps) than ugly coil (spaced wraps) for me.


----------



## Alex

johan said:


> With mandrel inside the Ekowool, I wrap it tight.


 
I do it this exact way too. and after removing the mandrel she loosens up just right. It works for me, because like Rob, my OCD kicks in with anything that looks ugly in a coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> Do you now do it different from your photo tutorial, other than the size of the Ekowool and mandrel? For the coil in you tutorial is more micro coil (touching wraps) than ugly coil (spaced wraps) for me.


 
The micro coil photo's was just an illustration that micro coil is possible with Ekowool. I went back to ugly coil as for my personal taste it outperforms the micro coil in flavour as well as wicking. The procedure for ugly coil is exactly the same apart from heating and squeezing the coil.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Reonat

thekeeperza said:


> Wrapped as tight as possible without any mandrel in the ekowool. Ribbon is more "springy" than round kanthal so it tends to loosen a bit once you let it go.


That could cause some very unlady-like language

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

I have not touched cotton for a few months now. Tried various combinations with the Ekowool, but prefer @johan's way of doing it - with touching wraps. Have also tried micro coils (1.5 mm ID, 27 g, 0.6 to 0.9 ohms) with Rayon and I like it. But my best coil/wick setup is the dual micro coils (1.6 mm ID, 27 g, 0.45 ohms) wicked with ceramic on the Cyclone atomizer with AFC. This setup below is now around 68 days old and still going strong.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## yuganp

I use ekoowool with ribbon wire.

2 current setups based juice (only got 1 rm2 so need to recoil when changing type of juices - waiting for another 1 from VM)

For tobacco juices i use 0.9x0,1 ribbon kanthal on 2x2mm ekowool. Use a needle between the 2 pieces ekowool and wrap tightly. Comes out to between 0.8 and 0.9 ohms.

For fruit juices i use 0.6x0,1 ribbon kanthal on 1x2mm ekowool. Use a needle through the centre of the ekowool.

Picture of the 0.9x0,1 ribbon kanthal on 2x2mm ekowool. I spaced out the coils after this pic.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Genosmate

This ones been in for about 3 weeks just cleaned and dry burned it.28g twisted kanthal around 2 pieces 2mm ekowool comes out at .55 ohms,for me its about the best set up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Reonat said:


> I would say mine is fairly tight as it is easier to keep it neat and even but not so tight that it cuts into the wick. I want to try a little looser though without increasing resistance.


Think that's part of my problem. 

I think I'm wrapping them too tight. 
They tend to just fray under the coil.


----------



## MurderDoll

Reonat said:


> I would say mine is fairly tight as it is easier to keep it neat and even but not so tight that it cuts into the wick. I want to try a little looser though without increasing resistance.


Think that's part of my problem. 

I think I'm wrapping them too tight. 
They tend to just fray under the coil.


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> This ones been in for about 3 weeks just cleaned and dry burned it.28g twisted kanthal around 2 pieces 2mm ekowool comes out at .55 ohms,for me its about the best set up.
> View attachment 8800


Ah, that is one I have not tried yet - twisted Kanthal ugly coil on the Ekowool. Twisted wire could also help prevent the fraying, @MurderDoll.
How do you clean it, under running hot water?


----------



## Genosmate

MurderDoll said:


> Think that's part of my problem.
> 
> I think I'm wrapping them too tight.
> They tend to just fray under the coil.


 
I found that if you have the quality ekowool you can torch the **** out of it until it becomes very firm,then pierce the middle of the length with a fine paper clip and lay the two pieces of ekowool alongside the paper clip and wrap it, then trim it after its wrapped.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate

Andre said:


> Ah, that is one I have not tried yet - twisted Kanthal ugly coil on the Ekowool. Twisted wire could also help prevent the fraying, @MurderDoll.
> How do you clean it, under running hot water?


Yes I hold the reomiser with some kitchen tongs and pour boiling water from a kettle over the wick ,quick scrub with an old toothbrush and rinse again.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Genosmate said:


> I found that if you have the quality ekowool you can torch the **** out of it until it becomes very firm,then pierce the middle of the length with a fine paper clip and lay the two pieces of ekowool alongside the paper clip and wrap it, then trim it after its wrapped.


I'm not sure what the quality is like. 

I bought it from VapeClub. 

Maybe someone else that's used that ekowool can comment as well?


----------



## johan

When I clean, I just keep the firing button down until the Ekowool wick goes up in flames - all rubbish burns off the coil and wick, give it a blow and all good to go.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> I found that if you have the quality ekowool you can torch the **** out of it until it becomes very firm,then pierce the middle of the length with a fine paper clip and lay the two pieces of ekowool alongside the paper clip and wrap it, then trim it after its wrapped.


That it a very good tip. The mandrel for me was a pita to hold steady between two threads of Ekowool - your way will help in that regard. Something like this:

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## shabbar

my sweet spot set up 

1.5mm id micro coil with silica , i find that i get more toots then with cotton


----------



## Alex

MurderDoll said:


> I'm not sure what the quality is like.
> 
> I bought it from VapeClub.
> 
> Maybe someone else that's used that ekowool can comment as well?



It's the genuine article.


Sent from my Reo


----------



## Reonat

Andre said:


> That it a very good tip. The mandrel for me was a pita to hold steady between two threads of Ekowool - your way will help in that regard. Something like this:


I need a new dictionary ... what is a pita? Am on a search for a mandrel that provides a similar id as a paperclip but is more solid and easier to grip.


----------



## johan

Reonat said:


> I need a new dictionary ... what is a pita? Am on a search for a mandrel that provides a similar id as a paperclip but is more solid and easier to grip.


 
Pita = "difficult to do" / Go to local engineering shop and ask for thin stainless steel wire they use for spark erosion and or tick welding.


----------



## Andre

Reonat said:


> I need a new dictionary ... what is a pita? Am on a search for a mandrel that provides a similar id as a paperclip but is more solid and easier to grip.


Lol, that is forum talk for you, but you must get the sense from it......pain in the behind. Do not have an answer to your real question, I just use a thin drill bit, which is no easier to hold - maybe visit a hardware shop for inspiration.


----------



## Reonat

Andre said:


> Lol, that is forum talk for you, but you must get the sense from it......pain in the behind. Do not have an answer to your real question, I just use a thin drill bit, which is no easier to hold - maybe visit a hardware shop for inspiration.


Feel a bit stupid now... PITA. .  I am a forum virgin so forgive me for this and on advance for any future dumb questions.


johan said:


> Pita = "difficult to do" / Go to local engineering shop and ask for thin stainless steel wire they use for spark erosion and or tick welding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reonat

johan said:


> Pita = "difficult to do" / Go to local engineering shop and ask for thin stainless steel wire they use for spark erosion and or tick welding.


Hmmm my husband welds. Back to the abyss I go. Could it be that soft wiry looking stuff on a reel?


----------



## johan

Reonat said:


> Hmmm my husband welds. Back to the abyss I go. Could it be that soft wiry looking stuff on a reel?


 
Stainless steel on reel yes, but not soft, harder than a paper clip.


----------



## Reonat

johan said:


> Stainless steel on reel yes, but not soft, harder than a paper clip.


Damn.. only quite thick solder in "The Abyss' (garage). On a positive note though I did count about 400 unused power tools!!! No more giving me a hard time about spending on vape gear - At least I use it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan

Reonat said:


> Damn.. only quite thick solder in "The Abyss' (garage). On a positive note though I did count about 400 unused power tools!!! No more giving me a hard time about spending on vape gear - At least I use it.


 
LOL, a MAN CAVE is a no-no to any wife

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Reonat

johan said:


> LOL, a MAN CAVE is a no-no to any wife


Honey. .. I am taking over the man cave! I'm a Reonaught now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex

Reonat said:


> Honey. .. I am taking over the man cave! I'm a Reonaught now.



I wish my wife was also into my power tools. Good on ya. @Reonat. 


Sent from my Reo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shabbar

There is only one tool of mine that my wife uses

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> There is only one tool of mine that my wife uses


Your power drill?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar

Andre said:


> Your power drill?


 
spot on mate


----------



## Reonat

Out of the gutter you lot!!!! I call this thread to order

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vaalboy

4 wraps 27g ribbon ugly coil around x3 2mm ecowool. 0.9 ohms and wicks like a beast. My bestest set up to date.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

lol, you can definitely see im greek 

I saw "pita" and the first thing that came to mind was pita bread

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Hi all, been a while since I experimented with different coils on the Reomizer.

Up till now, I've been using my standard (compressed) microcoil, 28g Kanthal, 1.5mm ID, with just the wraps differing to go from about 0.9 ohms to 1.2 ohms depending on the juice.

As I stated in my first post in this thread, I still have lots to try.
One of those was to revisit the para-coil with 30g wire instead of 28g.
I found the 28g needed too many wraps to come out at a resistance I liked, so I managed to get some 30g wire.

My coil was a *30g para-coil of 7 wraps* (i.e. 14 strands in total) around *1.5mm ID* and it came out at *0.76 ohms.*




I am still wicking with organic cotton.

*Verdict after a day or two - It's good but I still prefer my simple single micro-coil*
- the flavour I could argue is richer and denser. It's not as crisp and fine as the standard single micro-coil.
- definitely a wetter feeling vape
- the coil makes a bit more noise and although it doesn't splutter and crackle as much as the 28g, it still does that a bit.
- I'm picking up slightly less throat hit. Don't really understand why though. Coil heights are the same. (slightly higher than the posts)

I am using Tarks Poison with this coil in the REO Grand. I know this juice fairly well.

I will continue using it for another few days, but so far I am not so impressed.

PS - I have changed the title of this thread to focus on the Reomizer/RM2 atty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Nooby

I agree with you @Silver, I also prefer my normal micro coil 7 wrap on a blunt need tip. Its about 0.9-1.0 ohms. It fires instantly. It just seems to be my happy place for now... Until I eventually get a Atomic atty

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy

I am interested to hear how many Reonauts have converted to ribbon instead of wire? 

While waiting for my ecowool replenishment order, last week I was forced to go back onto cotton so wrapped a wire micro coil again. After two days, replaced the wire coil with ribbon and even with cotton I found it to be a harder hitting superior vape. Hopefull get my paws on ecowool today so I can return to sanity.


----------



## Nooby

I never tried Ekowool before... ever lol. Very interested to know how different it tastes compared to cotton wool.


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> I am interested to hear how many Reonauts have converted to ribbon instead of wire?
> 
> While waiting for my ecowool replenishment order, last week I was forced to go back onto cotton so wrapped a wire micro coil again. After two days, replaced the wire coil with ribbon and even with cotton I found it to be a harder hitting superior vape. Hopefull get my paws on ecowool today so I can return to sanity.


 
I tried it but went back to the normal 28g kanthal... I will try it again...

If you are desperate for Ekowool you can come raid my stock Markus!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nooby said:


> I never tried Ekowool before... ever lol. Very interested to know how different it tastes compared to cotton wool.


 
It either works for you or doesn't... some people absolutely love it... for me I prefer Rayon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy

Rob Fisher said:


> I tried it but went back to the normal 28g kanthal... I will try it again...
> 
> If you are desperate for Ekowool you can come raid my stock Markus!


 
Thanks for the offer @Rob Fisher - most appreciated. My SOV order should hit Kloof PO this arvie so I should be safe, if not I'll give you a buzz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf

Iv been using ribbon for about 2 weeks now same coil. Twisted 3/4 wraps .5ohm ugly coil using .6x1mm kanthol. Its my first ugly coil so maybe I was in shock because the flavour was so intense, TH not crazy but it was ok. Using Gambit 12mg.Now after 2 weeks rising and re wicking flavour slightly dulled down so will rebuild tonight again and report back


----------



## Limbo

I've tried a para coil yesterday. 28g came out at about 0.8 if I remember correctly. Still prefer my 28g, 1.5 id 7wraps. It just took too long to heat up, with no real advantage.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

vaalboy said:


> I am interested to hear how many Reonauts have converted to ribbon instead of wire?
> 
> While waiting for my ecowool replenishment order, last week I was forced to go back onto cotton so wrapped a wire micro coil again. After two days, replaced the wire coil with ribbon and even with cotton I found it to be a harder hitting superior vape. Hopefull get my paws on ecowool today so I can return to sanity.


 
Thanks @vaalboy 

I am also waiting for SOV mail - in which I ordered Ribbon and Ekowool. I intend giving that a good try to compare to my current benchmark. Looking forward to seeing if it is harder hitting for me. I do like the sound of that.

I did try twisted ribbon that @TylerD gave me a while back - but for me, it was too snappy crackly and poppy - and spluttery. 

Then - Rayon will enter the picture soon hopefully, to confuse things further and give me even more work to do, testing, testing and more testing. LOL, can I ever just vape in peace, instead of worrying about testing out so many things.... ?

Come to think of it, the journey and discovery never ends


----------



## johan

First thing I did this morning when arriving back in SA was to order Ribbon (0.9 x 0.1) from SΩV, as I only got a couple of cm left that I received from @TylerD. Don't think I can go back to wire again, ribbon just works the best for my ugly coils. PS: got a spool of SΩV 28G Kanthal wire if someone needs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

johan said:


> First thing I did this morning when arriving back in SA was to order Ribbon (0.9 x 0.1) from SΩV, as I only got a couple of cm left that I received from @TylerD. Don't think I can go back to wire again, ribbon just works the best for my ugly coils. PS: got a spool of SΩV 28G Kanthal wire if someone needs.


ohm how much you want for the 28g

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## johan

Cape vaping supplies said:


> ohm how much you want for the 28g
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
I don't know what it cost, you find out on SΩV website, deduct some % as I've used max 40cm and pay the shipping.


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> First thing I did this morning when arriving back in SA was to order Ribbon (0.9 x 0.1) from SΩV, as I only got a couple of cm left that I received from @TylerD. Don't think I can go back to wire again, ribbon just works the best for my ugly coils. PS: got a spool of SΩV 28G Kanthal wire if someone needs.


 
*Welcome back @johan!*

*We missed you!*

Going to give the ribbon and ugly coil a go soon - thanks for the feedback.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Nooby said:


> I never tried Ekowool before... ever lol. Very interested to know how different it tastes compared to cotton wool.


 
I personally did not like the Ekowool but many do.

I still have over a meter left of it and i dont intend on using it again. 

PM me your details and i can send it down to you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

This coil & wick setup is now a few days short of a month old and performs as good as day 1:

* Coil: 0.9 x 0.1 Ribbon Kanthal, 0.8Ω ugly/spaced coil (Ribbon Kanthal courtesy of @TylerD)
* Wick: Ceramic, similar to Ekowool, just way more stronger in all mechanical aspects (Ceramic wicking material courtesy of @Andre)
* Usage: on average ≥10.5ml per day
* Dry Burn: once every 6ml with ceramic wick in coil, it actually ignites in a nice flame.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for sharing the photo @johan 
Wish we could get hold of some ceramic wick... 
If only one of the retailers could stock it for us... hint.. hint...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing the photo @johan
> Wish we could get hold of some ceramic wick...
> If only one of the retailers could stock it for us... hint.. hint...


 
I would also dig some - come on @RevnLucky7 work some magic brother!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

US wont export it. It's used in Military operations over there. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq

28guage A1-Kanthal
in the rm2 - 6 wraps ugly coil with cotton wick, 2mm ID (wrapped around a needle)
in the atomic - 7 wraps each dual coil with 2mm ID.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Maybe @Andre can sneak a couple of metres back in his bag with him. 

I'll pay for some if he can do that!


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Maybe @Andre can sneak a couple of metres back in his bag with him.
> 
> I'll pay for some if he can do that!


Not available in Georgia (country in Europe), unfortunately. Here they still smoke everywhere. They look at me like an alien when I vape!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> This coil & wick setup is now a few days short of a month old and performs as good as day 1:
> 
> * Coil: 0.9 x 0.1 Ribbon Kanthal, 0.8Ω ugly/spaced coil (Ribbon Kanthal courtesy of @TylerD)
> * Wick: Ceramic, similar to Ekowool, just way more stronger in all mechanical aspects (Ceramic wicking material courtesy of @Andre)
> * Usage: on average ≥10.5ml per day
> * Dry Burn: once every 6ml with ceramic wick in coil, it actually ignites in a nice flame.
> 
> View attachment 10411


Amazing stuff. I pulled mine after 3 months, but only because I felt I had to redo for our trip. My RMs look exactly like yours, but with the normal Kanthal (27 g).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Limbo

Chimney coils suck. Made one before work and now I'm stuck with burnt juice at the top. 
P


----------



## Andre

Limbo said:


> Chimney coils suck. Made one before work and now I'm stuck with burnt juice at the top.
> P


Sorry to hear that. I never go out with a new coil configuration.


----------



## Limbo

Andre said:


> Sorry to hear that. I never go out with a new coil configuration.


Lol, was stupid of me. Looks like the juice on top start to boil and goes black with a nasty taste.


----------

